# It's so beautiful!



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 26, 2011)

It's so beautiful! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BTLdnaD6kU


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 27, 2011)

you have some serious issues :3


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 27, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> you have some serious issues :3


 How did you know? :V


----------



## LLiz (Apr 27, 2011)

I watched about 3 seconds and got the picture, closed it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 27, 2011)

That is so realistic :V


----------

